# Question: Can I Put A Black Ghost Knife?



## FISHEDS OF FURY (Aug 13, 2010)

Can I Put A Black Ghost Knife With A Pink Kissing Gourami In A 10 Gallon Tank

and what about ghost knifes wiith angel fish cherry barbs tiger barbs moonlight gourami a pleco white cloud tetras and lamp eye tetras

i have a mixture of fish in my 46 gallon and they do fine most of them semi aggressive but i have alot non aggressive to balance them out they dont fght or nothing

accasionally then semi's chase tsum other semi's and mainly there own kind

I want o put it in the 46


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

No...either of those fish get too large....sorry


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

You can't pus a Black Ghost Knife in a 10 g tank


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

They get over 10" long and even the 46 is too small for them, If I recall correctly they need a minimum of 100g. They are very sensitive fish and need specific parameters to survive. IMO they are alot more fragile then discus.

They need a low Ph environment as well, around 6.0


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Black ghosts can and will reach 18 inches. I had one that was 13 inches in a 75 gal. with 4 black skirt tetras. He was getting to big for that tank and gave him to the zoo for their educational display. They really aren't as sensitive as most people think, it just takes the right food and they do like lots of water movement and room.


----------

